# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Test mbi karakterin tuaj

## Kryeplaku

Nje kompani belge per te dalluar tendencat morale te punetoreve te saj i vuri te plotesojne nje test. Testi ishte si me poshte:

Ishte nje zone bregdetare dhe perballe saj ekzistonte nje ishull i vogel. Ne kete ishull qendronte nje Europian dhe nje njeri i eger. Kurse ne token bregdetare qendronin nje vajze, nje i mencur dhe dhe nje varketar. Vajza ishte e dashuruar me Europianin ne ishullin perballe dhe i kerkoi varketarit qe ta shpjere atje. Varketari i tha vajzes se mund ta shpiente vetem nese ajo pranonte qe te udhetonte me te e cveshur fare. Vajza vendosi qe te pyesi te mencurin e vendit dhe ky i fundit i tha asaja qe te bente ate cka i deshironte zemra. Keshtu vajza pranoi te udhetonte me varketarin e c'veshur me qellim te vetem qe te takoje te dashurin e zemres. Kur arriten tek ishulli varketari iku dhe i pari u shfaq njeriu i eger. Njeriu i eger e pa vajzen te cveshur dhe e perdhunoi. Me vone erdhi edhe Europiani i cili pasi morri vesh se c'kishte ndodhur e perzuri vajzen me percmim.


Protagonistet jane 5: njeriu i eger, Europiani, vajza, varketari dhe i mencuri.

Duhet qe ju te vleresoni keta duke i renditur nga numri 1 deri tek 5, dmth. kush merre numrin 1 quhet si me i mire, pastaj 2, 3,4 dhe 5. Mire do ishte te na thoni edhe pse i jepni ate numer sejcilit.

Kur e lexova per here te pare kete test i kisha renditur ne kete menyre:

1 i mencuri
2 varketari
3 njeriu i eger
4 vajza
5 Europiani


*nje here tjeter do ju rrefej se cfare vetie simbolizonte cdo protagonist sipas companise belge, pra keshtu do duket se cfare vleresoni edhe ju me teper.

faleminderit

----------


## maratonomak

1 njeriu i eger
2 i mencuri
varketari
europiani
vajza

----------


## PINK

1 i mencuri 
2 varketari 
3 vajza 
4 njeriu i eger 
5 europiani

----------


## Julius

1 vajza 
2 i mencuri
3 njeriu i eger 
4 Evropiani
5 Varketari

Me lejo te bej nje koment Kryeplak, i mencuri me duket shume pasiv ne kete histori ndryshe do ta kisha vene ne vend te pare. Vajza paraqet shume cilesi, duket si personazhi me i kompletuar. Ajo eshte e guximshme merr parasysh rrezikun dhe ben gjithcka per te arritur te i dashuri por ne fund humbet gjithcka. Keshtu duke zgjedhur ate te paren e marr parasysh se me kete zgjedhje mund te kem rene jashte parashikimeve qe kam bere, me pelqen te rrezikoj. Njeriu i eger eshte rreziku qe simbolizon tregun dhe rregullave qe ekzistojne ne shoqeri pra me nje fjale po nuk ishe i kujdesshem te ashtusin. Gjeja kryesore eshte se kete rrezik duhet ta marresh parasysh dhe ta pranosh ashtu sic eshte. Varketari eshte me poshte evropianit se per mendimin tim simbolizon njeriun qe i jep vajzes orientimin e gabuar duke e cuar te zhveshur perballe njeriut te eger. Besoj se duke publikuar  zgjedhjen tende ke bere trick duke i orientuar forumistet drejt nje zgjedhjeje te perafert me tenden. (prape po rrezikoj lol) 
     Shume teme e bukur duhet te them nqs gjen te tjera te tilla postoi.

----------


## Aragorn I

Ka shume mungese informacion ktu Kryeplak. Konkretisht, njeriu i eger, per te dim se eshte njeri i eger, dhe se rri ne ishull, dhe se perdhunoi nje vajze e cila i'u paraqit e zhveshur. Is that all? 

Po pyetjet: Pse rri ne ishull? Ai rri ne ishull sepse eshte njeri i eger? Apo eshte njeri i eger sepse rri ne ishull? Mos valle e kane debuar/internuar aty meqenese eshte i eger? Mos valle rri me mirekuptim, duke e ditur se eshte njeri i eger e mos te kercenoj njerezimin ne breg? Ktu pastaj lind menyra tjeter e arsyetimit, nese ai eshte aty me mirekuptim, dmth se eshte i vetedishem per egersine e tij, por nese eshte i vetedishem atehere nuk mund ta justifikosh si egersire ne plot kuptimin e fjales, pasi e ditka mire se c'ben, dhe i kerkohet ne nje fare menyre te kete kontroll mbi impulset e tij te egra. Por ktu del sugjerimi se nese ai kishte kontroll nuk kishte per ta mbyllur veten ne ishull ne radhe te pare. etj etj etj etj etj etj... e kto vetem per njeriun e eger, i cili ka edhe m tej, pale pastaj karakteret e tjere...!

A me kupton Kryeplak? Sepse, eshte shume e rendesishme kjo menyra sistematike e te gkykuarit e cila duhet te shtoj se mua me zbavit jashte mase, lol. Karakteret e historise jane plot karakter e alternativa analizash e interpretimi.

----------


## Michigan2005

1 - europiani (skishte faj)
2 - i mencuri (nuk u tregua dhe aq i mencur kur dha mendim pa njohur te gjitha rrethanat)
3 - varketari (abuzoi)
4 - vajza (nuk eshte sakrific ajo qe beri kjo)
5 - njeriu i eger (perdhunoi, pavaresisht nga provokimi i vajzes)

----------


## lumturi

1. i mencuri. 
2. vajza
3. njeriu i eger
4. varketari
5. europiani

----------


## BRADYKININ

1) Evropiani (rob me karakter)
2) Njeriu i eger (instinkt normal; rob xhungle)
3) Varketari (njeri i ulet por e provoi shancin e tij)
4) I mencuri (kot mbahet per i mencur...sepse i mencuri duhet te jape mend)
5) Vajza (nuk arrihet tek e mira duke shkelur mbi te keqen  :shkelje syri: )

----------


## Ryder

europiani rob me karakter? se braktisi nji vajze te perdhunuar? lol Je shum konservatore slash fetare ti kam pershtypjen.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Ryder, pse e fut fene ne mes?  :shkelje syri:  Une konservatore mund te jem (brenda llogjikes) por kam aresyet e mia ne kete rast....

Ka perdhunim e perdhunim. Sigurisht nuk do te fajesoja 1 vajze qe perdhunohet pa deshiren e saj. Biles do i jepja respektin maksimal 1 mashkulli qe do i qendronte prane sepse me c'kam pare ne pune, ca here merr vite apo gjithe jeten per te hequr ankthin e ri-perseritshem.

Kjo vajze nuk u perdhunua ne kushte normale. Ajo per mendimin tim eshte burimi i te keqes qe i ndodhi. Me koshiencen e saj pranoi te udhetonte e zhveshur me varketarin. Pyetja eshte...cila eshte me e rendesishme, dashuria apo karakteri? Do ta hidhje poshte karakterin per hir te dashurise? Veprimet e 1 njeriu te thone shume per ate njeri.  :shkelje syri:  Pastaj, ajo s'mori as mundimin te vishej kur doli nga varka. Provokimi i njeriut te eger ishte kunderveprim normal nga njeriu i eger.

Europiani normal ka vepruar sepse ka eleminuar nje person qe ku i dihet se c'ben neser....sot u zhvesh...po neser cdo beje valle?

Ti Ryder do e mbaje kete vajze?

----------


## Rebele

1. Varketari (I takon nje fare merite se fundja di t'i dalloje tyryfyckat e t'ia marri mendte.)

2. njeriu i eger (Ky ia di vleren asaj qe i serviret  :perqeshje: )

3. i mencuri (ja keput ndonje nga keto parrullat "Ndiq zemren" e i duket sikur cfare po thote. Eshte nje tip qe pyet "sa i zgjuar jeni" e po vete pergjigjet "jam aq i zgjuar sa e kuptoj qe jam budalla". Deju vu?)

4. Europiani (rob me komplekse ky, nga ato tipat qe mbivleresojne cipen  :ngerdheshje: ) 

5. vajza (dava torolinke qe kultivon endrra aromatike per princin e kalter e i duhet te pyesi dynjane "Te zhvishem apo te mos zhvishem". Vallaj, une per kete behem lezbike.  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## Del Monako

1-*europiani* -(djal me namuz ky, megjithese duhet te kishte treguar vlera humane duke e ndihmuar vazjen te kalonte traumen e perdhunimit)
2-*vajza-* (po kjo vajze eshte s'ka faj s'pres me shume (lol), por deri diku ka. Po ku te con mushka ty me mendere jasht?!)
3-*njeriui eger*- (eshte deri diku negativ sepse ka shkaktuar krimin e ngjarjes, por edhe s'ka faj duke e menduar qe eshte njeri i eger. Me e pa lakuriq edhe te butit i ndizet gjaku jo me ketij.)
4-*varketari*- ( ky pemthymi eshte shkaktari i te gjithe te keqiave sepse e detyroi vajzen te zhvishej, ndaj ndodhi edhe perdhunimi)
5-*i mencuri*  -( ky eshte celesi i ngjarjes. Ky e dinte shume mire se cdo te ndodhte dhe mund te kishte parandaluar gjithcka perderisa vajza i morri mendimin. Ky eshte si puna politikanit qe drejton nje shtet. Ky e ka shumicen e fajeve.)

Nuk i pash nga pikpamja e interesit por u mundova ti klasifikoj sipas shkalles se fajit qe kane duke filluar nga europiani qe ka me pak e deri tek i mencuri qe ka me shume. Teste te tilla kam bere shume ne nje klas qe kam patur.

----------


## miki_al2001

une per vete do i rradhisja ne kete menyre
njeriu i eger (eshte normale per instiktin e tij perderisa eshte i eger)
i mencuri (sbesoj se ja vune kot i mencuri ati)
vajza (thone se dashuria snjef pengesa por mbase sduhet te pranonte te zhvishej)
europiani (do kete qene nga ndonje pjese e "zhvilluar "e europes )
varketari(burimi i se keqes ne kete rast)

----------


## Prototype

1Vajza
2i mencuri 
3 evropiani  
4varketari
5njeriu i eger

.... skam shum kohe me dhen shpjegime pse ....

----------


## Gunnar

Ky test eshte me te vertete nje test shume i goditur pasi edhe une pasi e kam bere vete kam testuar edhe shume miq te mij dhe kam vene re se nje pjese e mire e ketyre prioriteteve (sidomos i pari) perputhej me ato te personit. Mua per here te pare ma ka bere nje doktor kete testin dhe ka disa ndryshime te vogla (psh i mencuri ne testin tim ishte prifti qe si duket ne belgjike e kane nderruar pasi shumica e popullit e ka harruar fare priftin sic duket  :buzeqeshje:  lol.)
Nejse pergjigjet e mia ishin (dmth me pak fajtor ishte)
1. Varketari
2. I mencuri
3. Njerezit e eger
4. Vajza
5. Djali

P.S. me cmbaj mend une eshte e rendesishme qe pergjigja te jepet sipas idese se pare qe te vjen ne mend pasi ne kete menyre pasqyron me mire karakterin e secilit. dmth arsyet se pse mendoni keshtu nuk kane rendesi fare. te pakten keshtu me kane thene mua kur e kam bere.
e forta eshte se mbas testit kur diskutonim per zgjedhjet tona mua me dukej e pamundur sesi mund te mendoje qe me i pafajshmi mund te ishte dikush tjeter pervec varketarit dhe kur mora vesh pergjigjet me dukej shume llogjike.

----------


## il_padrino

*1 - evropiani - nje djale prej korce ( dmth djale koti 
2 - vajza - e njeti person qe kam takuar nje here ne nje stacion treni dmth lushnjare
3- njeriu i eger - puro tepelenas
4- varketari - skafist vlonjat ka mundesi te jete dora e BOKES
5- i mencuri - ky do jete ndonje kryeredaktor i gazatave politike ne shqiperi*

----------


## mad

nje version i njejte me kete, eshte ai i ketij ciftit qe jetonin matane njeri tjetrit, e varketarit qe i kerkon vajzes $$ per transportin, i nje varketari te dyte qe i kerkon s*x per trasnportin dhe qe ajo pranon,  e nje mashkulli te dyte qe dashuronte kte vajzen dhe qe i propozon asaj per martese gjithsesi, pas braktisjes nga ai i pari.

ndarja e personazheve behet sipas interesave kryesore qe kane njerezit ne jete, duke rradhitur nga  i pari te i fundit, sipas pelqimit. mashkulli matane lumit perfaqesonte MORALIN, vajza DASHURINE, varketari i pare BIZNESIN(paret), ai i dyti S*XIN, ndersa i fundit FAMILJEN.

kam pershtypjen se 2-3 prej ketyre ndarjeve jane te njejta me kte histori, dhe qe njeriu i eger perfaqeson INSTIKTIN.  testi behet per te pare se c'reagim kane nenpunesit perballe nje situate, duke nxjerre ne pah interesat kryesore. si e shohin veten e tyre.....

une do ti rendisja keshtu:

1) njeriu i eger
2) vajza
3) varketari
4) djali
5) njeriu i mencur

{^_^}

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Me lejo te bej nje koment Kryeplak, i mencuri me duket shume pasiv ne kete histori


Ne fakt une e shikoj historine si nje drame dhe keshtu zgjedh ate qe eshte me pak fajtor i drames, keshtu akoma edhe nese dikush te thote shko e mbytu ne lum ai per mendimin tim eshte me pak fajtor se ai qe mbytet dhe ai qe e ndihmon te mbytet. Pra une i rrjeshtoj nga me pak i keqi deri tek me i keqi, dhe jo nga me i miri. Sidoqofte e respektoj mendimin tend dhe do ishte e kote te them se une kam te drejte... sepse sic e thash eshte test karakteri dhe jo zgjuaresie. Pra varet si e shikon sejcili.

----------


## Julius

> Ne fakt une e shikoj historine si nje drame dhe keshtu zgjedh ate qe eshte me pak fajtor i drames, keshtu akoma edhe nese dikush te thote shko e mbytu ne lum ai per mendimin tim eshte me pak fajtor se ai qe mbytet dhe ai qe e ndihmon te mbytet. Pra une i rrjeshtoj nga me pak i keqi deri tek me i keqi, dhe jo nga me i miri. Sidoqofte e respektoj mendimin tend dhe do ishte e kote te them se une kam te drejte... sepse sic e thash eshte test karakteri dhe jo zgjuaresie. Pra varet si e shikon sejcili.



Po gjithe ceshtja ketu eshte qe ne fund te fundit te dale ne pah karakteri i secilit, sigurisht qe nuk eshte test zgjuarsie per kete jam i bindur dhe zgjedhjen e kam bere me sinqeritet.

----------


## Gunnar

> nje version i njejte me kete, eshte ai i ketij ciftit qe jetonin matane njeri tjetrit, e varketarit qe i kerkon vajzes $$ per transportin, i nje varketari te dyte qe i kerkon s*x per trasnportin dhe qe ajo pranon,  e nje mashkulli te dyte qe dashuronte kte vajzen dhe qe i propozon asaj per martese gjithsesi, pas braktisjes nga ai i pari.
> 
> ndarja e personazheve behet sipas interesave kryesore qe kane njerezit ne jete, duke rradhitur nga  i pari te i fundit, sipas pelqimit. mashkulli matane lumit perfaqesonte MORALIN, vajza DASHURINE, varketari i pare BIZNESIN(paret), ai i dyti S*XIN, ndersa i fundit FAMILJEN.
> 
> kam pershtypjen se 2-3 prej ketyre ndarjeve jane te njejta me kte histori, dhe qe njeriu i eger perfaqeson INSTIKTIN.  testi behet per te pare se c'reagim kane nenpunesit perballe nje situate, duke nxjerre ne pah interesat kryesore. si e shohin veten e tyre.....
> 
> une do ti rendisja keshtu:
> 
> 1) njeriu i eger
> ...


Mos ja dhit testin Kryeplakut  :buzeqeshje:

----------

